# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  Contest of the Month May 2018

## Nfri

*Hello!*


Since the competition is over and people seems to be in their peak performance I would love to setup another friendly contest for better motivation in course of *May*. 
Unlike classic competition, it's not mainly focused on dream control and lucid activities. It is less time consuming and more casual, because *posting digital dream journal entry on Dreamviews is optional and scoring is simplified*.

*LIVE SCORESHEET*

(Scoresheet is updated every week on Monday or more frequently)


*Rules*


- There is no need for registration, just write your *first post not later than 10th of May and you are signed in*
- Continuously post your results at least once every 4 days if possible in the contest's thread which starts on *3. May at 20:00 of your local time*
- Contest ends 3. June at 11:00 a.m. your local time
- No cheating! 
- Use healthy self-criticism
- Posting your dreams on Dreamviews DJ is optional, since lot of people dont record their dreams in english and in digital for, so it is less consuming to write it twice with translation, but if any interesting experience is involved, everyone apreciate your sharing
- Recording your dreams in your own way of dream journaling is necessary for valid points (paper/electronic/audio), but no need for showing evidence. (Be honest to yourself)


*Skill level categories*

*
Expert* - 1 lucid/2 nights to 1+ lucids/night

*Intermediate* - 1 lucid/week to 1 lucid/3 nights

*Beginner* - less than 1 lucid/week

(Players are evenly distributed according to their points)



*Points categories*



*Wbtbs (Wake back to bed)
*
- For valid points do some activity like dreamjournaling, reading or better wake up from bed and do some activity that makes you more awake and aware from the usual groggy state in the bed (walking, sitting and reading, eating, stretching...) Choose what form suits your wbtb the best
- 1 wbtb = 1 point
- limit of wbtbs is 3 per night (max 3 points a night)
- for valid points, you don't need to become lucid after wbtb

*
Dream recall*

Non lucid dreams
- for valid points dreams are recorded by your method (written by hand, pc, audio record...)
- *1 recalled dream fragment = 0,5 point* (fragments from the same dream are limited by total 1 point and it can't exceed 1 point for the full dream from the same dream) Same dream means your remembering specified theme or connection in one dream
- *1 non lucid dream recorded = 1 point* ( memory of action or series actions in one dream)
- semi lucid counts as non lucid dreams

Lucid dreams
- *1 lucid dream recorded = 5 points* ( If it's series of DEILDs, it's 5 points for all DEILDs in total. Advantage for Deilders is in lucid dream time category)
- semi-lucid dream is not counting as a lucid dream, but as non lucid dream


*Lucid dream time* 
(you get points for recorded dreams + lucid dream time points)

- one of the main pillar in this contest is to focus on the ongoing time in lucid state and knowing the precise lucidity duration, always keep this on mind 
- longer lucidity = more points
- be sober in estimating the time spended in lucid dream
- 5 minutes being lucid in a dream = 1 point 

*0,1-5 minutes category = 2 point
6-10 minutes category = 4 points
11-15 minutes category = 6 points
16-20 minutes category = 8 points
20+ minutes = 10 points*
Maximum points in one lucid dream time is 10 points
(for example 42 minutes dream time = 10 points)
(for example 14 minutes dream time = 6 points)
Every single lucid dream has its own points for lucid time

*
Scoring template*

- please try to post your points clearly and simple but choose your own way. For example my system:

Day 1
1 wbtb = 1 point
3 fragments = 1,5 points
2 dreams = 2 points
1. lucid dream = 5 points
10 minutes in lucid dream time = 4 points
2. lucid dream = 5 points
22 minutes in lucid dream time = 10 points

*night total = 28,5*

*contest total = 28,5 points*


*Prices*

Winners in lucid time and each skill group will be remembered as *COOL GUY* of the month and will be *awarded community hall points*, which can be spent in dreamviews market!

*CONTEST STARTS 3. May 20:00 P.M. OF YOUR LOCAL TIME, GOOD LUCK!*

----------


## oneironautics

Good Luck then !  ::rolllaugh::

----------


## NyxCC

Yay! So, tomorrow night!  :smiley:

----------


## Nfri

Start tonight in my time zone... 

Forget to add information to OP - *PLEASE INCLUDE TOTAL LUCID TIME WHEN POSTING POINTS*

----------


## oneironautics

MAJ 3
NLD 2

Total = 2
Dreamhighlights = smoking weed with Group, + 2 frags sister had too sleep in my bed, in swimming pool.

----------


## Nfri

1. Night
1 fragment = 0.5 points
2. Night 
2 dreams = 2 points
1 fragment = 0.5 points 
*Contest total = 3 points*

----------


## RelicWraith

Well, nothing wrong with doing two contests at once.

Contest of the Month - Night 1

Dream Fragments (x2) - 1.5 points
WBTB - 1 point

Sub-Total - 2.5 points

*Contest Total* - 2.5 points
*Total LD Time* - 0

----------


## RelicWraith

Ok, here we go.

May 2018 Contest of the Month - Night 2

WBTB (x3) - 3 points
Dream Fragment - 0.5

First LD - 5 points
Total LD Loop Time (3 minutes) - 2 points

Sub-Total - 10.5 points

*Competition Total* - 13 points
*Total Lucid Time* - 3 minutes

----------


## oneironautics

May 4
NLD 2

May 5 
WBTB= 1
NLD = 2
frags = 1
LUCID DREAM  = 5
Lucid time = 4



Total 15
COMP TOTAL 17
https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/one...un-city-84360/

----------


## NyxCC

Quite vivid dreams last couple of days and even an ld!  :smiley: 

4 May - 5 frags, 2 dreams = 4.5 points
5 May - 2 frags, 2 dreams = 3 points
6 May - 1 dream, 1 LD (3 mins) = 8 points

Total: 15.5 points, lucid time 3 mins

During the ld went for totm basic, but instead of chocolate cake ended up with a tasty sundae, which I consumed nevertheless. Looks like there'll be lots of food dreams this month. :drool:

----------


## Nfri

MONDAY *SCOREHEET UPDATED* <----------CLICK

2 dreams = 2 points
2 fragments = 1 point
*total = 3 points*

Also April contest winner annoucement here <------------------------------click

----------


## RelicWraith

~Too legit. Too legit to quit.

May 2018 Contest of the Month - Night 3 & 4

WBTB 1 - 1 points
Dream Fragment(5) - 2.5

Sub-Total - 3.5 points

*Competition Total* - 16.5 points
*Total Lucid Time* - 3 minutes

----------


## Nfri

I was thinking to add another *category for induction techniques*. Basically you would get 1 point for properly completing induction technique of your choice. Limit would be 3 poins per day. Also I would maybe reduce the maximum WBTBs for 2 per day. What do you guys think?

1 dream = 1p
1 wbtb = 1p
1 fragment = 0,5p
total = 2,5p
*contest total = 5,5 points*

----------


## oneironautics

May 6,7
frags 1

Total Comp 18

----------


## NyxCC

> I was thinking to add another *category for induction techniques*. Basically you would get 1 point for properly completing induction technique of your choice. Limit would be 3 poins per day. Also I would maybe reduce the maximum WBTBs for 2 per day. What do you guys think?



Sounds good! I think it will be very helpful!

----------


## Cobalt Storm

May 3

1 LD - *5 pts*
Time: 7.5 sec - *2 pts*

May 4

2 LDs - *10 pts*
Time: 7.5 sec - *2 pts*
Time: 12.5 sec - *2 pts*

May 5

0

May 6

1 NLD - *1 pt*

May 7

4 Frags - *2 pts*

May 8

1 NLD - *1 pt*
1 LD - *5 pts*
Time: 38 sec - *2 pts*

Total: *32 points, 1.1 min*

----------


## RelicWraith

Hmm... Not quite yet...

*May 2018 Contest of the Month - Night 5*
*
Scrap* - There's a sinkhole in the backyard, causing a bunch of structural problems for the house.

*Dream* - Wandering a beachside shopping district. A GTA-style police chase occurs. I flee to the highway towards the wilderness, causing a whole bunch of unintended collateral damage along the way. In a forest hill, I encounter some shy ents, then an unwelcoming lanky cyclops. I powerlevel my fighting skills against the latter by grabbing and releasing its ankle. Also, I realized I looked like Vegeta.

WBTB - 1 point
Dream Fragment - 0.5 point
Non-LD - 1 point

Sub-Total - 2.5 points

*Competition Total* - 19 points
*Total Lucid Time* - 3 minutes[/QUOTE]

----------


## RelicWraith

Got a small haul.

*May 2018 Contest of the Month - Night 6*
*
Scrap*Entering home on a rainy day. I accidentally drag mud all over.Looking at the weather. A blizzard freezes the streets. Quite impressive, given this occurred in South Florida.Watching Attack on Titan. Potential spoilers occur.A poor hispanic lady was selling dried beans door to door. I was interested in buying, despite her warning that a large cockroach was in the bag what which she hauled the legumes. The vermin creeped out. It had spider legs.Fragment (4) - 2 points

WBTB - 1 point
Dream Fragment (4)- 1 point

May Contest of the Month 2018 - Night 7

First LD - 5 points
Total LD Loop Time (30 seconds) - 2 points
Fragments (2) - 1 point
WBTB - 1 point

Sub-Total - 11

*Competition Total* - 30 points
*Total Lucid Time* - 3.5 minutes

----------


## NyxCC

Lots of insomnia last few nights has killed the good recall momentum. Oh, well...

7 May - 3 dreams
8 May - 1 dream
9 May - 1 dream
10 May - nada
11 May - nada 

Comp total: 20.5 points, 3 mins

----------


## RelicWraith

Whoa, that scoring is a mess up there. Gonna make sure that won't happen again.

May Contest of the Month 2018 - Night 8

WBTB - 1 point
Dream Fragment  - 0.5 point
Non-LD - 1 point

Sub-Total - 2.5

*Competition Total* - 32.5 points
*Total Lucid Time* - 3.5 minutes[/QUOTE]

----------


## RelicWraith

May Contest of the Month 2018 - Night 9

WBTB - 1 points
Non-LD - 1 point
Dream Fragment - 0.5 points

May Contest of the Month 2018 - Night 10

WBTB (2) - 2 points
Dream Fragment (2.5) - 2 points

Sub-Total - 6

*Competition Total* - 39 points
*Total Lucid Time* - 3.5 minutes

----------


## oneironautics

May 8   1 1/2
May 9   --
May 10   1 1/2
May 11  ---
May 12   ---
May 13   3

Comp TOTAL  = 24

----------


## RelicWraith

May Contest of the Month 2018 - Night 11

WBTB (2) - 2 points

Lucid Dream - 5 points
Total LD Loop Time (1 minute) - 2 points 

Sub-Total - 9

*Competition Total* - 48 points
*Total Lucid Time* - 4.5 minutes

----------


## RelicWraith

May Contest of the Month 2018 - Night 12

WBTB (2) - 2 points

Non-LD - 1 points

Sub-Total - 3 points

*Competition Total* - 51 points
*Total Lucid Time* - 4.5 minutes

----------


## RelicWraith

Um, so, this contest is still on, right?

May Contest of the Month 2018 - Night 13

WBTB (3) - 3 points
Dream Fragment (3) - 1.5

Lucid Dream 1 - 5 points
Total LD Loop Time (4 minutes) - 2 points

Lucid Dream 2 - 5 points
Total LD Loop Time (0.5 minutes) 2 points


Sub-Total - 18.5
Competition Total - 69.5 points
Total Lucid Time - 9 minutes

----------


## NyxCC

Yes, still here!

Insomnia has been getting the best of me these days! 

I am writing down whatever can remember, will try to update later today!

----------


## Cobalt Storm

May 9

1 NLD - *1 pt*

May 10

1 Frag - *0.5 pts*

May 11

2 NLDs - *2 pts*
3 DILDs - *15 pts*
Time: 10 sec - *2 pts*
Time: 7.5 sec - *2 pts*
Time: 30 sec - *2 pts*

May 12

2 NLDs - *2 pts*

May 13

1 Frag - *0.5 pts*
1 DILD - *5 pts*
Time: 15 sec - *2 pts*

May 14

1 NLD - *1 pt*

May 15

1 NLD - *1 pt*

May 16

1 Frag - *0.5 pts*

May 17

3 WILDs - *15 pts*
3 DILDs - *15 pts*
Time: 7.5 sec - *2 pts*
Time: 7.5 sec - *2 pts*
Time: 12.5 sec - *2 pts*
Time: 15 sec - *2 pts*
Time: 25 sec - *2 pts*
Time: 50 sec - *2 pts*

Subtotal - *78.5 pts, 3.0 min*

Total - *110.5 points, 4.1 minutes*

----------


## NyxCC

Here we go...

12 May - 3 frags, 1 Ld, 1 min
13 May - 2 fr, 2 dr
14 M - 0
15 M - 1 fr
16 May - 1 dr
17 May - 0

Sub total: 13 points

Comp total 33.5 points, ld time 4 mins

----------


## RelicWraith

Ah, good to see everyone's rarin' to go.


May Contest of the Month 2018 - Night 14

WBTB (3) - 3 points
Dream Fragment  - 0.5

Lucid Dream 1 - 5 points
Total LD Loop Time (0.5 minutes) - 2 points

Lucid Dream 2 - 5 points
Total LD Loop Time (1.5 minutes) 2 points

Lucid Dream 3 - 5 points
Total LD Loop Time (1.5 minutes) 2 points

Sub-Total - 24.5

*Competition Total - 94 points
Total Lucid Time - 12.5 minutes*

----------


## oneironautics

May 14   NLD  2
May 15    NLD 2
May 16    NLD 2 
May 17    NLD 1 + wbtb 1

TOTALCOMP 32

----------


## RelicWraith

May Contest of the Month 2018 - Night 15

Dream Fragment  (4) - 2 points
WBTB - 1 point

Sub-Total - 3.5

*Competition Total - 97.5 points
Total Lucid Time - 12.5 minutes*

----------


## RelicWraith

May Contest of the Month 2018 - Night 16
WBTB (2) - 2 points

Lucid Dream 1 - 5 points
Total LD Loop Time (1 minute) - 2 points

Lucid Dream 2 - 5 points
Total LD Loop Time (2 minutes) 2 points


May Contest of the Month 2018 - Night 17
WBTB (2) - 2 points
Fragment (4) - 2 points
Non-LD - 1 point

Lucid Dream 1 - 5 points
Total LD Loop Time (1.5 minutes) - 2 points


May Contest of the Month 2018 - Night 18
WBTB (2) - 2 points
Fragment  -  0.5 point

Lucid Dream 1 - 5 points
Total LD Loop Time (10 seconds) - 2 points


Sub-Total - 37.5 points
*Competition Total - 135 points
Total Lucid Time - 17 minutes 10 seconds*

----------


## NyxCC

A bit of a roller coaster ... Would have helped if I journalled more.

18 May - LD, 2 min = 7 points <mini summary title - wondering what to do  :tongue2: > 
19 May - 3 fr, 1 dr = 2.5 points
20 May - 1 nld, 1 fr, 2 DILDs (2 min, 3 mins). To post link later as totm. = 15.5 points
21 and 22 - did not journal and forgot everything

Sub total: 25 points and 5 min

Comp total: 58.5 points, lucid time 9 min

----------


## RelicWraith

May Contest of the Month 2018 - Night 19
WBTB (2) - 2 points
Fragments (3)  -  1.5 points

Sub-Total - 3.5 points
*Competition Total - 138.5 points
Total Lucid Time - 17 minutes 10 seconds*

----------


## Nfri

been away for a while, scoresheet updated <---click  you guys doing great, i see improvement compared to last month that great  :smiley:  not in my case though... short sleep and working every day, need to recalibrate my habits!

comptotal = 15,5 points

----------


## RelicWraith

Got another batch.

May Contest of the Month 2018 - Night 20, 21, and 23
WBTB (5) - 5 points
Fragment (8) - 4 points

May Contest of the Month 2018 - Night 22
WBTB (2) - 2 points
Fragment  - 0.5 point

Lucid Dream 1 - 5 points
Total LD Loop Time (3.5 minutes) - 2 points

Sub-Total - 18.5 points
*Competition Total - 157 points
Total Lucid Time - 20 minutes 40 seconds*

----------


## RelicWraith

May Contest of the Month 2018 - Night 24
WBTB (1) - 1 points
Fragment (3) - 1.5 points

Sub-Total - 2.5 points
*Competition Total - 159.5 points
Total Lucid Time - 20 minutes 40 seconds*

----------


## NyxCC

Not sure if there's a Nfri's June contest in the pipeline, but if there is, we definitely need some induction points. 

At least I do  :tongue2:  

Way to go FireFlyMan, for doing two comps at the same time and the fantastic results! 

How long have we been going? A good quarter of comps... ::D: 

23 May - insomnia
24 May - 3 frags
25 May - nada
26 May - 1 dr
27 May - 1 dr 
28 May - 2 dreams, 1 frag
29 - 1 dream, 1 frag

Sub total: 7.5 points 

Comp total: 66 points, lucid time 9 mins

----------


## RelicWraith

The month ain't over yet!
May Contest of the Month 2018 - Night 25
WBTB (2) - 2 points
Fragment (3) - 1.5 points

Lucid Dream 1 - 5 points
Total LD Loop Time (3 minutes) - 2 points

May Contest of the Month 2018 - Night 26
WBTB (2) - 2 points
Lucid Dream 1 - 5 points
Total LD Loop Time (5 minutes) - 2 points

Sub-Total - 19.5
*Competition Total - 179 points
Total Lucid Time - 28 minutes 40 seconds*

----------


## RelicWraith

Just missed several LDs by an inch.

May Contest of the Month 2018 - Night 27
WBTB (2) - 2 points
Fragment (4) - 2 points

Sub-Total - 2
*Competition Total - 181 points
Total Lucid Time - 28 minutes 40 seconds*

----------


## RelicWraith

May Contest of the Month 2018 - Night 28
WBTB (2) - 2 points
Fragment (2) - 1 point

Sub-Total - 3
*Competition Total - 184 points
Total Lucid Time - 28 minutes 40 seconds*

----------


## RelicWraith

Guess that's it for me. I hope everyone enjoyed themselves in this run.

[QUOTE=FireFlyMan;2227979]https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/fireflyman/log-1129-paperwork-scraps-84617]May Contest of the Month 2018 - Night 29[/URL]


WBTB (1) - 1 points
Fragment (2) - 1 point

Sub-Total - 2
*Competition Total - 186 points
Total Lucid Time - 28 minutes 40 seconds*

----------


## RelicWraith

Eheheheh... Looks like there's still a bit more time for this contest after all.

May Contest of the Month 2018 - Night 30

WBTB (1) - 1 points
Fragment (4) - 2 point

Lucid Dream 1 - 5 points
Total LD Loop Time (4 minutes) - 2 points

Sub-Total - 10 points
*Competition Total - 196 points
Total Lucid Time - 32 minutes 40 seconds*

----------


## NyxCC

Summary time! 

30 May - 1 dr
31 May - 1 fr
01 June - did not write anything down
02 June - 1 dr, 1 fr
03 June - 1 dr, 3 fr

Subtotal: 5.5 points

Comp total: 71.5 points, lucid time 9 min

Overview:
Recall:  I still didn't count the total number of dreams, frags, but on the whole it seems that compared to previous month my recall was somewhat worse off. This was influenced by several nights of insomnia which totally threw off the great recall momentum I was had going prior to that. I think that if I am able to keep a roughly consitent sleep schedule with no surprises (that's easier said than done), recall will bounce back and keep improving. 

Lucidity: overall quite happy that despite the not so great sleep, I've managed 5 lds during the turbulent times which is a welcome improvement from the previous month. total lucid time 9 min is okaish considering I didn't have a lot of goals planned beforehand or much induction.

Will try to continue the journalling momentum from these competitions, and hopefully once at least my exam's out of the way, focus more on dream goals.

Was great participating! Thanks for the company!  :smiley:

----------


## RelicWraith

No dreams today. Just some WBTBs. Guess that's how I'm going out. And just two points away from 200. Ah, well. Congrats to all participants.


WBTB (2) - 2 points

Lucid Dream 1 - 5 points
Total LD Loop Time (4 minutes) - 2 points

Sub-Total - 10 points
*Competition Total - 198 points
Total Lucid Time - 32 minutes 40 seconds*

----------


## Cobalt Storm

-May 18:
Frag - 0.5 pts

-May 19:
NLD - 1 pt

-May 20:
Frag - 0.5 pts
NLD - 1 pt

-May 21:
NLD - 1 pt

-May 22:
NLD - 1 pt

-May 23:
0

-May 24:
2 NLDs - 2 pts

-May 25:
NLD - 1 pt

-May 26:
NLD - 1 pt
DILD - 5 pts
Time: 25 sec - 2 pts

-May 27:
NLD - 1 pt

-May 28:
0

-May 29:
Frag - 0.5 pts

-May 30:
DILD - 5 pts
Time: 50 sec - 2 pts

Subtotal - 24.5 pts, 75 sec

Total - 135 points, 5.35 min

----------


## Cobalt Storm

Forgot the last bit, whoops

May 31
0

June 1
0

June 2
2 LDs - *10 pts*
Time: 2.5 min - *2 pts*
Time: 75 sec - *2 pts*

June 3
LD - *5 pts*
Time: 23 sec - *2 pts*

Subtotal - *21 pts, 4.13 min*

Total - *156 points, 9.48 min*

Great comp! Long vacations can be a terrible thing for me. I'll be taking a break for June, but I expect to be back in the July competition.

----------


## Nfri

Scoresheet updated <----click

The WINNER IS FIREFLYMAN with 198 points and 32 minutes lucid dream time! Congratulations!

FireFlyMan I gave you DV points so check if arrived.

Thank you all for competing and see you next time!

----------

